# Long time no pix!



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Sugah sweetsssssss!!!:kiss2:
Just checkin' in and sending some love to me Dimension mates...

ALUFEM Italian fashion mag!!! 

http://www.alufem-milano.eu/pdf/atalia00.pdf

Check out pages 14 + 16 


GADABOUTPARIS interview... 


http://www.gadabout.biz/paris/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=287&Itemid=472&ed=1

(best viewed in Firefox browser; Internet Explorer is currently causing a few errors that the programmers haven't fixed yet). 

Not that I understand a word of Spanish :doh:
Velvet D´Amour, la sirena extra grande de las pasarelas (Parte I) 

http://www.gordos.com/Noticias/detalle.aspx?dieta=2687

Hope everyone is great, getting out the vote and eating lots of Halloween Candy. How is it I moved to a country devoid of Halloween and Thanksgiving?!

Besitos, I think that's right
XO
Velvet 

View attachment MYSPACE copy.jpg


View attachment ask larty copy.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 2, 2008)

NOICE! Still sexy and beautiful as ever!


----------



## bexy (Nov 2, 2008)

You're absolutely beautiful Velvet!! I don't mind saying you are a total idol to me!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 2, 2008)

wow, you're stunning!


----------



## kayrae (Nov 2, 2008)

Fabulous! I love the headpiece on the top right.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking more beautiful than ever Velvet!


----------



## Zoom (Nov 2, 2008)

Were you underground?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

Tres Joli. You are gorgeous Velvet.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think you looks specatular. I take great pride when I tell people I talk to you from time to time.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Jon!!! You are the best:kiss2:





Jon Blaze said:


> NOICE! Still sexy and beautiful as ever!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you my sister in Irishness!
You made my day:kiss2:
XO
Velvet


bexylicious said:


> You're absolutely beautiful Velvet!! I don't mind saying you are a total idol to me!


----------



## bigirlover (Nov 3, 2008)

Velvet said:


> Hi Sugah sweetsssssss!!!:kiss2:
> Just checkin' in and sending some love to me Dimension mates...
> 
> ALUFEM Italian fashion mag!!!
> ...



I absolutely LOVE your hair! And your body's not bad either.  I'd like to see a belly pic though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks so much!!!
Have a great day,
Velvet



succubus_dxb said:


> wow, you're stunning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Kayrae! yeah killer stylist on that shoot, Olivier Mullin. Shame I couldn't obscond with everything,lol
XO
Velvet






;977425]Fabulous! I love the headpiece on the top right.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Another Irish homie! Thanks Johnnny!
Kiss the sweet Irish earth of me Motherland for me
Smooch for you too,
Velvet





johnnny2005 said:


> Looking more beautiful than ever Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

lol Nah black walled room:happy:





Zoom said:


> Were you underground?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Susannah! It sounds like sounds like such a cool place that you are from! 
Merci bcp,
Velvet

;977699]Tres Joli. You are gorgeous Velvet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Bmann!
Thank you so much, you flatter me:blush:
I hope everything is going great with you and yours,
Velvet






bmann0413 said:


> I think you looks specatular. I take great pride when I tell people I talk to you from time to time.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks! I am all about Big hair and lip gloss
I shall have to have a look.

Velvet




bigirlover said:


> I absolutely LOVE your hair! And your body's not bad either.  I'd like to see a belly pic though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 3, 2008)

*TOTAL GODDESS.........wow..thanks for sharing!!!*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks so much!!! So kind of you to say.:kiss2:
Big kisses,
Velvet






HDANGEL15 said:


> *TOTAL GODDESS.........wow..thanks for sharing!!!*


----------



## Victor (Nov 9, 2008)

Grandiosa y muy guapa. Finally one interview that I understand (Spanish) the English is my sentence, hoping the second part to know more about you. Sexy voice. :wubu: Thanks and besitos for you.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey V. You know I always think you are like the sexiest woman in the community! Miss you girl!! Try and make it out west sometime!


----------



## Victor (Nov 9, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey V. You know I always think you are like the sexiest woman in the community! Miss you girl!! Try and make it out west sometime!



It's possible but you are very sexy woman of community too :smitten:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Victor,
Muchos Gratsias!
Part II is up now...
http://www.gordos.com/Noticias/detalle.aspx?dieta=2707
Hope you like
Thanks,
Velvet




Victor said:


> Grandiosa y muy guapa. Finally one interview that I understand (Spanish) the English is my sentence, hoping the second part to know more about you. Sexy voice. :wubu: Thanks and besitos for you.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2008)

Aw, thanks!:kiss2: Right back atcha! And I def will have to make it out West sometime, I wanna check out yr partaysssssssszzz!
Smooch,
Velvet



BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey V. You know I always think you are like the sexiest woman in the community! Miss you girl!! Try and make it out west sometime!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd have to agree with you and she is a great person inside and out!




Victor said:


> It's possible but you are very sexy woman of community too :smitten:


----------



## altered states (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderful stuff! And thanks for inadvertently teaching me how to say "fat chick" in at least 3 languages. 

Hey, what happened to that site you were going to put up? The 8,932 images of yours I've downloaded still aren't cutting it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2008)

lol Yeah I know, I know I have a blackened karma beyond repair. I threw $5000.00 into a website that never was, (and that is _just _the design, not getting into all the other costs), got dicked over by not one, but three different web tech guys, one said he would complete the site in 8 to 10 weeks and 7 months later ,after he had spent endless hours chez moi going over everything and making design choices, etc he tells me he scored a job at Disney so is giving his clients back all their money and bye bye. Lovely.
The next said he could complete it in a month and this time I made him come by half way through with evidence he had done something, (live and learn), and he had spent two weeks _inserting an arrow_!!! He told me that the flashing arrow (which starts a componant) was very very difficult to do! 
And turns out the company which I gave the initail $5000 bucks to had me in their files under THE WHALE, nice.
Thus despite all my best and seemingly endless efforts, and the 41 new never before seen bbw's and ssbw's I have invested in shooting professionally its all down the drain, and rather painful so f it, I give up.
I have a dude who said he will do something for free, so who knows if it happens it happens, if not then there is no more that I can do.
But always good to hear from lovely you! I hope this finds you well.
Smooch,
Velvet








tres huevos said:


> Wonderful stuff! And thanks for inadvertently teaching me how to say "fat chick" in at least 3 languages.
> 
> Hey, what happened to that site you were going to put up? The 8,932 images of yours I've downloaded still aren't cutting it.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow.. you are beautiful :] :happy:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 15, 2008)

Muchos besitos to you, pretty girl!


I've missed you and I'm glad you're well and as gorgeous as ever.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Kinkykitten!:kiss2:




kinkykitten;991817]Wow.. you are beautiful :] :happy:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Dennis,
Got snow?
lol
I miss it.
I miss Skye too whatever happened to her?
Great to 'see' you too and hope all is well and thanks for the kind words.
XO
Velvet




Still a Skye fan said:


> Muchos besitos to you, pretty girl!
> 
> 
> I've missed you and I'm glad you're well and as gorgeous as ever.
> ...


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 20, 2008)

ms velvet your still beautiful.


----------



## S13Drifter (Nov 20, 2008)

I cant read a lick of spanish, but wow such good work. You had my jaw drop :smitten:


----------



## altered states (Nov 21, 2008)

Sad and sadly typical. Sounds like you pre-paid your karma, right? Wish I could hook you up with a solid guy over there, but I have a photog friend in Paris who went through a depressingly similar scenario with his site. Trouble with web stuff is that everyone does it and no one does it well, true on both sides of the pond. Hope you have better luck moving forward...



Velvet said:


> lol Yeah I know, I know I have a blackened karma beyond repair. I threw $5000.00 into a website that never was, (and that is _just _the design, not getting into all the other costs), got dicked over by not one, but three different web tech guys, one said he would complete the site in 8 to 10 weeks and 7 months later ,after he had spent endless hours chez moi going over everything and making design choices, etc he tells me he scored a job at Disney so is giving his clients back all their money and bye bye. Lovely.
> The next said he could complete it in a month and this time I made him come by half way through with evidence he had done something, (live and learn), and he had spent two weeks _inserting an arrow_!!! He told me that the flashing arrow (which starts a componant) was very very difficult to do!
> And turns out the company which I gave the initail $5000 bucks to had me in their files under THE WHALE, nice.
> Thus despite all my best and seemingly endless efforts, and the 41 new never before seen bbw's and ssbw's I have invested in shooting professionally its all down the drain, and rather painful so f it, I give up.
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2008)

Aw, thanks Gdawg!!!
You are kind:kiss2:




gangstadawg said:


> ms velvet your still beautiful.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Drifter! Very kind of you:kiss2:





S13Drifter said:


> I cant read a lick of spanish, but wow such good work. You had my jaw drop :smitten:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2008)

Tell me about it.
I had a listing on CRAIGSLIST and I had to laugh as this has to be the only biz where one can put out the same job description and literally get quotes from $200 up to, get this, $50,000!!!!! UNBELIEVEABLE! Totally unscrupulous is myt experience with this biz.
Thanks for the sympathy, next time we will have to try it with Tea
Smooch,
Velvet






tres huevos said:


> Sad and sadly typical. Sounds like you pre-paid your karma, right? Wish I could hook you up with a solid guy over there, but I have a photog friend in Paris who went through a depressingly similar scenario with his site. Trouble with web stuff is that everyone does it and no one does it well, true on both sides of the pond. Hope you have better luck moving forward...


----------



## katybug (Nov 25, 2008)

Velvet said:


> Hi Sugah sweetsssssss!!!:kiss2:
> Just checkin' in and sending some love to me Dimension mates...
> 
> Hope everyone is great, getting out the vote and eating lots of Halloween Candy. How is it I moved to a country devoid of Halloween and Thanksgiving?!
> ...



Velvet...you must tell me where you got the "democrats are better lovers" tee!!!! I want one!!!

Georgeous pics by the way....your hair is amazing


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Nov 26, 2008)

bbw excellence


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Katybug,
Thank you so much!
I scored the T at a SPENCERS store in a upstate mall.
Its not plus size but I stuffed myself in )
Big kiss,
Velvet





;1003948]Velvet...you must tell me where you got the "democrats are better lovers" tee!!!! I want one!!!

Georgeous pics by the way....your hair is amazing [/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Armadillojellybeans!!!
Big fat kiss,
Velvet


----------



## fanofdimensions (Nov 30, 2008)

so many wonderful media appearances and some wonderful photos..LOVED the democrats one it shows off your belly nicely...and the shots of you in yellow are stunning!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2008)

:kiss2:Thanks so much!
My democrats shirt sure went over well! lol
Yippee!!
Big fat kiss,
Velvet





fanofdimensions said:


> so many wonderful media appearances and some wonderful photos..LOVED the democrats one it shows off your belly nicely...and the shots of you in yellow are stunning!


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gorgeous & beautiful as always :wubu:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw, thanks M!
Thats cool you are in Dubai.
I had fun there, love the sea.
Smooch,
Velvet





M_69 said:


> Gorgeous & beautiful as always :wubu:


----------



## kronoman (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Velvet! 
Loved your new pictures, and your spanish interview.

Hugs from a fan in Buenos Aires, Argentina :wubu:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Kronoman!
Wow Argentina!!!:smitten:
Thats so cool. I would love to visit there.
Thanks very much, in fact the Spanish interview has like four parts (never ending,lol)...
2
http://www.gordos.com/Noticias/detalle.aspx?dieta=2707
3
http://www.gordos.com/Noticias/detalle.aspx?dieta=2720
4
http://www.gordos.com/Noticias/detalle.aspx?dieta=2721

Just in case you're interested:bow:
Big fat kiss to you and Argentina too!
XO
Velvet









;1012431]Hi Velvet! 
Loved your new pictures, and your spanish interview.

Hugs from a fan in Buenos Aires, Argentina :wubu:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 6, 2008)

Velvet said:


> Hey Dennis,
> Got snow?
> lol
> I miss it.
> ...




Hiya Velvet!

We don't have any noticeable snow...yet, but it'll be here soon enough. Northern NY has been taking a pounding though.

Skye is "retired", I miss her and hope she decides to pop in and say hi some day.

I'm doing fine and all the best to you.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## kronoman (Dec 18, 2008)

What a honor to me that you answered!!

Well, would be really cool if you come sometime here, Buenos Aires, and Argentina is very beautiful, lots of places to visit, very nice to come with family, husband-boyfriend, etc. Lots of people are coming for honeymoon, study, etc.
We are in summer now, and we have lots and lots of tourists.
Send me a private message if you need more info.
Again, what a honor and the rest of the interview is very enjoyable too, loved your pic with the "Feed the models" tshirt, could not agree more.
Hugs + admiration!!
:wubu:



Velvet said:


> Hello Kronoman!
> Wow Argentina!!!:smitten:
> Thats so cool. I would love to visit there.
> Thanks very much, in fact the Spanish interview has like four parts (never ending,lol)...
> ...


----------

